# 510 oil pressure psi



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Just hooked up the oil pressure guage, and was wondering what pressure should I be at. Chris chime in i'm sure you know the answer to this. Right now it reads 60psi when i'm driving around. And at idle its a couple psi lower. Hopefully I hooked up everything correctly so far so good.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Just hooked up the oil pressure guage, and was wondering what pressure should I be at. Chris chime in i'm sure you know the answer to this. Right now it reads 60psi when i'm driving around. And at idle its a couple psi lower. Hopefully I hooked up everything correctly so far so good.


that sounds good, 60 when cold or revving high, 40 at idle when warmed up


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Awsome man sounds about right then. Thanks. Next is the fuel level guage, good thing I get good gas milage.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Awsome man sounds about right then. Thanks. Next is the fuel level guage, good thing I get good gas milage.


what kind of gauges?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Its the autometer I think with the little clear tube coming out the back. I know I should have gotten the copper, but i'll do that next time if the plastic tube dont last.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, its the Autometer Ultra-Lite Carbon fiber gauge. Previous owner used the dang nylon stuff. It will last a bit, but always ends up leaking and will get brittle and break. Always get the copper tubing. Its alittle more, never had a chance to hook it up. And also on the tach, there is a cover on the back with small dip switches to set the number of cylinder for it. I never could figure them out, but it was double the actuall RPM. Were you able to get that far with it Clint? I tried getting info, but came up with empty hands.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I guess if you're going to have tubing then the copper is the way to go, I have a gauge that i use sometimes with the copper tube, but for my permanent application I use the electric ones.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

510Mods said:


> Yeah, its the Autometer Ultra-Lite Carbon fiber gauge. Previous owner used the dang nylon stuff. It will last a bit, but always ends up leaking and will get brittle and break. Always get the copper tubing. Its alittle more, never had a chance to hook it up. And also on the tach, there is a cover on the back with small dip switches to set the number of cylinder for it. I never could figure them out, but it was double the actuall RPM. Were you able to get that far with it Clint? I tried getting info, but came up with empty hands.



OH no I havent looked into that. When I get a chance to get a fuel level guage and take off the panel i'll look into that. I'll see how long the plastic tube last.

I noticed when I did the oil change the car stays a whole lot cooler in traffic. That would have helped in San Jose's 580 before the oil change. Just put in 10-30 regular


----------

